# 1979 Chevy 1500 4x4 pulling power?



## Birchhatchery (Jul 24, 2013)

I have a 1979 chevy 1500 truck 33 inch tires air ride in the back new suspension it is a 4x4 with a v8 350 good solid restored truck I have a trailer hitch in the back and its set up to tow a goose neck I just need to no if it is able to handle a 2 horse gooseneck trailer no living quarters just a 2 horse and area for equipment.? the trailer itself is 4000 pounds unloaded with 2 horses weighing at 1000 a piece were up to 6000 pounds can it handle it? I will be towing from northern Indiana-southern Kentucky once to 2 times a year hi way driving. this past weekend I towed a small bumper pull 2 horse trailer and it seemed to tow it fine sucked a lot of fuel but it towed it fine I just wondering if the added weight of the gooseneck would make it easier for the truck or harder? the trailer I want is 14 foot long gooseneck


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Well howdy Nieghbor. Well your in our half of the state lol. 
I'd think you'll be ok, but as you mentioned, fuel gauge could go faster then the speedo but please don't blame the on the trucks age alone. Lotsa thing play into mileage. 
And is it an optimal setup? Maybe/maybe not. It's a REAL truck so you have that on your side.
The gooseneck spreads the load better on the truck and trailer. Other then that, it's wind and weight. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I will just say welcome to the forum It sound like you should be good to go


----------



## Birchhatchery (Jul 24, 2013)

really 2 opinions that it


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

Here is my .02, if your truck is an automatic, it has a TH350, and the TH350 is not known for being a heavy duty transmission, I have destroyed several of them with moderate towing. I would strongly recommend installing a transmission temperature gauge if you have an automatic, it will tell you the story of what is going on in your transmission as you are pulling, if you see the temp's spike you know to slow down. 

If your truck has a 4 speed it is an SM-465 and it is good to go in that department. 

Your truck is certainly capable of towing a smaller trailer like that, there is another factor you need to consider however which is the condition of your tires, you are running 33's and if your tires are getting older and you have a blowout, since they are tall mud tires, probably on 15" wheels, it can cause a violent action when the tire suddenly deflates, and if you are towing a trailer this can be bad news when it happens. 

The other thing you need to consider is that your truck has a corporate 10 bolt rear axle, and well these weren't exactly known for being bomb proof, especially when attached to large mud tires, I have destroyed my fair share of them with 33" tires attached, if you snap an axle due to the semi floating design the tire and wheel will come right off the truck. If that happens and you are hooked to a trailer, bad things can result. 

I am not saying that you can't tow a horse trailer with your truck, but I am saying I personally would not do it. Your truck may be capable of towing the trailer, but a half ton just really was not meant to do duty as a tow rig. 

I am sure if you look around your area you can find a square body dually just like you have now, but it will be a much better setup for pulling. The first time you get in and move a trailer with it you will understand and you will be much more comfortable. I would get the truck first then upgrade to the goose neck, goose neck trailers are **** nice to tow with. Once you start you will see why so many of us use them.


----------

